# Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro



## The_Cartman (20. Dezember 2016)

*Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Hi, 

ich bin neu hier und hab ein paar fragen zu dem Case und meiner Custom Wasserkühlung.

Und zwar hab ich im Idle Betrieb (Internet surfen, Youtube und pipapo) eine Wassertemp von ca 30 Grad bei einer Raumtemp von ca 23 Grad, gemessen wird im AGB. Das ist mir persönlich viel zu warm vorallem wenn ich überlege wie die Raumptemperatur im Sommer wird.... zu den Komponenten:

gekühlt wird ein i7-4790k auf 4,8 Ghz und eine GeForce 980ti beide jeweils mit Kühlern von Watercool. Die anderen Komponenten sind ein 360er Radiator im Deckel von Alphacool mit 45mm Dicke und einblasenden Silentwings 2 Lüftern, in der Front steckt ein XSPC 280mm Raditor mit einer Dicke von 36mm und zwei einblasenden Silentwings 3 Lüftern, im Heck ist ein Silentwings 3 der die Luft rausbefördert. Der Rest ist ein Phobya Röhren AGB und eine Aquastream XT Ultra Pumpe, ausgelesen wird alles von einer Aquaero 5 LT. 

Vielleicht kann mir ein paar Tips geben wie ich meine Wasssertemp runter bekomme :-/


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*



The_Cartman schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir ein paar Tips geben wie ich meine Wasssertemp runter bekomme :-/



Sofern sonst nichts im argen liegt bzw. alles richtig montiert wurde gibts dafür genau 3 Möglichkeiten (sowie beliebige Kombinationen davon):
1.) Mehr Radiatorfläche
2.) Schnellere Lüfter
3.) Sparsamere Hardware

Aber davon ab: Wenn ich bei dir sehe eine am Anschlag laufende CPU (~150W) und eine 980Ti (~250W) bräuchtest du Minimum 4x120mm Radifläche - du hast 3x120+2x140 was also ausreichen sollte. Dass das Temperaturdelta Wasser/Umgebung im Idle schon 7K beträgt ist sofern die Messwerte stimmen ein Zeichen dafür dass irgendwas nicht läuft wie es soll. Denn beim nichtstun gibt dein PC keine 50W Wärme ans Wasser ab - da sollten es kaum 3K deltaT sein.
Wie siehts denn unter Last aus? bleibts da bei 30-35°C Wassertemperatur oder gehts weit über 40?


----------



## Ryle (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

4.) anderes Case

Schau dir das Dark Base 900 doch an. Für ne interne Wasserkühlung ist das eben zu restriktiv aufgebaut. 
Mach mal testweise die Front und das Top ab und schau dir dann nach einiger Zeit mal die Temperaturen an.


----------



## keks4 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Dreh mal den oberen Radiator um, wenn beide einblasen und nur ein einziger Lüfter die Warme Luft rausschaft ist das eher Suboptimal


----------



## Pelle0095 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*



keks4 schrieb:


> Dreh mal den oberen Radiator um, wenn beide einblasen und nur ein einziger Lüfter die Warme Luft rausschaft ist das eher Suboptimal


Ich denke das das nicht gut wäre, da sonst die warme Luft vom Frontradiator direkt zum Topradiator strömt und der dann ineffizienter wird.
Habe bei mir auch 5 langsame 140er rein pusten und 1 schnelleren Silent Wings 3 raus pusten und das Funktioniert.

@TE wie schnell drehen denn die Lüfter?
Und wie Alk schon fragt die Lasttemperatur ist interessant.
Die Aquastream hat ja auch einen Temperatursensor. Was sagt der denn?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Combi (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

ein versuch von mir... 
hast du den tower mit laufender wakü eigendlich mal in alle richtungen im extremen winkel gekippt?
radifläche sollte für einigermassen gute temps reichen...
ich vermute luft im radiator.
ich hab nen 240er und 360er intern.damit kann man surfen und filme schaun.der externe mora macht es gamingfähig,mit 
temps unterhalb von 50 grad unter vollast.
wenn du es noch kühler haben willst,musst du radifläche nachrüsten.
am einfachsten nen externen quad-radi oder nen mora dranhängen,den kannste sogar passiv laufen lassen.
dann musste nicht den tower wechseln,oder rumbasteln.
externen radi einschleifen,schnellkupplungen...fertig.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Moin,

mal als Beispiel der Arbeitsrechner meiner Frau hier in der Firma:

Hardware:
i7 5820k
64GB Ram
Titan 
Quadro K5200
GTX 780Ti

360 + 240 + 140mm ST30 Radiatoren und alle Lüfter rennen auf ca. 600-800rpm. Beim Rendern laufen alle Karten und die CPU auf Anschlag und die Temperaturen sind alle völlig im grünen Bereich. Voren blasen alle Lüfter rein, oben raus und der Hitnere saugt ebenfalls nach draußen. Im übrigen sind 7° Kelvin sehr gute Temepraturen, ich hab keine Ahnung was du da noch erwartest. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

SIlent Wings 2 mit offenem Rahmen auf einem 45mm Radiator bei dem geschlossenen Deckel sind natürlich auch nicht optimal....ich vermute Lüfter wie z.b. die NF-12P könnten da noch 2-3 Grad rausholen. Ansonsten gehen die Temps für Radifläche doch in Ordnung


----------



## v3nom (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*



keks4 schrieb:


> Dreh mal den oberen Radiator um, wenn beide einblasen und nur ein einziger Lüfter die Warme Luft rausschaft ist das eher Suboptimal



Um Himmels willen, auf keinen Fall! Beide rein oder beide raus ist bei dem Gehäuse das beste.




Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal als Beispiel der Arbeitsrechner meiner Frau hier in der Firma:
> 
> ...



Bei der Hardware wird das im Deckel aber lecker warm 
Ich hatte vorne und oben einen 360er. Als der obere die warme Luft herausgedrückt hat und hat sich im Deckel die warme Luft richtig gestaut. Erst nachdem ich die Schallbrecher an der Seite des Deckels etwas zurecht gestutzt habe wurden die Temperaturen besser.
Noch besser nachdem ich vorne/oben habe reinblasen lassen und hinten ohne Radiator mit einem 140er eLoop raus.

(5820k€4.5GHz und GTX 1080 @ 2.1GHz)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Ich bin ja nicht sicher was ihr für Temperaturen erwartet, aber bei dem Renderrechner gibt es nicht mal im Ansatz kritische Temperaturen. Das Wasser macht bis zu 40°C wobei die Umgebungstemperatur hier konstat bei ca. 23°C liegt (Klimaanlage). Und so am Rande, vorher wurde die selbe Hardware von nur einem 480mm XT45 auf niedrigen Temperaturen gehalten. Die Lüfter liefen dabei saugend und waren auch nur einseitig montiert  

Man muss hier ein bisschen weg von den Rekordversuchen kommen. 40° Wassertemeratur sind völlig ok, selbst 45° sprengt keinen kritischen Rahmen. Werte von 30° bei 23°C Raumtemperatur sind exzellent.


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Das liegt an den Mora leuten die mit Werten wie 25 Grad  um sich werfen und den Foren die erzählen, man sollte nicht über 30 Grad kommen^^


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Das ist aber eigentlich quatsch. Zumal da auch nie wirklicht die Raumtemperatur dazu genannt wird. Wenn es im Zimmer 18° sind, dann sind 25° Wassertemperatur auch nicht besser als der Fall hier.


----------



## v3nom (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Werte von 30° bei 23°C Raumtemperatur sind exzellent.



Das war im Idle bei ihm.


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Das ist aber eigentlich quatsch. Zumal da auch nie wirklicht die Raumtemperatur dazu genannt wird. Wenn es im Zimmer 18° sind, dann sind 25° Wassertemperatur auch nicht besser als der Fall hier.



Selbst wenn die Last mit u30 fahren, bringt denen auch nix, außer n Klotz unterm Tisch 
Selbst bei 40 Grad Wassertemp ist die HW Kühler als bei jedem Luftkühler und was OC angeht limitiert auch da eher die Hardware. Da komm ich mit 30 Grad auch nicht wesentlich höher, wenn überhaupt.

Optimieren schön und gut, aber die Leute erwarten Dinge, die total Banane sind.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*



v3nom schrieb:


> Das war im Idle bei ihm.



Selbst Idle ist das sehr gut. Was erwartet ihr? Temps auf Raumtemperatur?


----------



## Cleriker (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Deine Temperaturen sind föllig in Ordnung. Wofür willst du weniger? Moderne GPUs schubsen erst ab 60°C die Lüfter an. Sag uns lieber mal wie warm CPU und GPU bei dir werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Selbst Idle ist das sehr gut. Was erwartet ihr? Temps auf Raumtemperatur?



Das sicherlich nicht. Es steht auch außer Frage dass alle genannten Temperaturen völlig gefahrlos und ok sind.
Nur wenn im Idle wo seine Hardware wenns hoch kommt 50W an Wärme an den Kreislauf abgibt schon ein Temperaturdelta von 7K vorliegt - was passiert dann bei Vollast wo das 6-8 fache an Abwärme raus soll? Natürlich wird dadurch nicht das Temperturdelta versechsfacht weil ja auch die mögliche Wärmeabgabe mit steigt aber wenn wirklich was schief läuft könnten hier auf Dauer die Wassertemperaturen auch richtung 50°C gehen... was immer noch nicht akut gefährlich wäre aber das muss ja dann auch nicht sein.

Deswegen warte ich ja noch immer auf das Statement des TEs wie die Lasttemperaturen aussehen... erst dann kann man sinnvoll sagen ob alles ok ist (<45°C) oder ob was schiefläuft.


----------



## v3nom (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Da das Gehäuse recht wenig Airflow zulässt bei niedrigen Drehzahlen sind 30°C Wasser schon realistisch, wenn die Lüfter um/unter 500rpm arbeiten im Idle.


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das sicherlich nicht. Es steht auch außer Frage dass alle genannten Temperaturen völlig gefahrlos und ok sind.
> Nur wenn im Idle wo seine Hardware wenns hoch kommt 50W an Wärme an den Kreislauf abgibt schon ein Temperaturdelta von 7K vorliegt - was passiert dann bei Vollast wo das 6-8 fache an Abwärme raus soll? Natürlich wird dadurch nicht das Temperturdelta versechsfacht weil ja auch die mögliche Wärmeabgabe mit steigt aber wenn wirklich was schief läuft könnten hier auf Dauer die Wassertemperaturen auch richtung 50°C gehen... was immer noch nicht akut gefährlich wäre aber das muss ja dann auch nicht sein.
> 
> Deswegen warte ich ja noch immer auf das Statement des TEs wie die Lasttemperaturen aussehen... erst dann kann man sinnvoll sagen ob alles ok ist (<45°C) oder ob was schiefläuft.



Was glaubst du was gedrosselte Silent Wings, mit offenem Rahmen durch einen Radi UND das extrem restriktive Gehäuse ziehen - das ist ja fast wie passiv 
Da sind 7k im IDLE schon ok...zumal sein IDLE auch Youtube etc miteinbezieht und da wird ein 4790k mit 4.8Ghz ab und an schon ein paar Grad ins Wasser abgeben


----------



## SpatteL (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Hier oder in einem anderen Forum hat es einer ganz treffend in seiner Signatur stehen: " Deine Idle-Temperaturen interessieren uns nicht!"
Interessant sind eigentlich immer nur die Temperaturen unter Last, wenn die passen, ist es dann auch im Idle i.o.
Also The_Cartman, wie sind deine Temperaturen unter Last?


----------



## The_Cartman (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Hi,
sorry das ich jetzt erst schreib, ich hab die letzten Tage viel um die Ohren. Ich versuch euch morgen abend mal nen paar Bilder von der Auqasuite zu zeigen. Ich habe Temperaturfühler bei beiden Radis verbaut, der im Deckel hat ca 27 Grad, der in der Front auch bei geschlossener Fronttüre und Raumtemperatur bei geöffneter Türe. 

Die Lüfter drehen auch im Idle relativ hoch, aber dadurch das die ja sehr leise sind stört mich das nicht und ich muss ehrlich sagen beim Gaming hab ich die Fronttür immer offen und da pendelt sich die Wassertemp bei ca 40 Grad ein, die CPU und GPU Temperatur ist relativ "normal". 

Mehr Infos geb ich morgen Abend.

Ich hätte nicht mit so viel Feedback gerechnet.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*



The_Cartman schrieb:


> beim Gaming hab ich die Fronttür immer offen und da pendelt sich die Wassertemp bei ca 40 Grad ein



Und damit hat sich das Thema eigentlich erledigt - die Temperatur ist im zu erwartenden Bereich und ungefährlich.


----------



## Cleriker (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Jupp. Dem Stimme ich zu. Nur hat der te ja den Thread eröffnet weil die Temps für seinen Geschmack zu hoch sind. Vielleicht erklärt er mal in ein zwei Sätzen warum sie ihm zu hoch sind... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## J4CK3R (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Naja wers hat der hats (Neid  )
Ne Spass beiseite. Ich arbeite in einem Grossbetrieb und nicht mal dort hat die CAD, respektiv Werbeabteilung solche Monster, freu mich aber für deine Frau


----------



## mad-onion (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Also bei mir pusten alle Radilüfter raus, nur ein 200mm Kollege ohne Radi an der Front pustet  rein und ich bin zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.
Wassertemp liegt laut der Aquastream bei 25, laut ext Sensor (am Ansaugstutzen der AS) 26°C bei 21°C
 Raumtemp im idle. Lüfter(6x 120mm Eloop von Phobya 1600RPM @12V + 6x 140mm Nanoxia Deep Silence 1100RPM @12V) laufen alle durchgehend auf 7V ohne Überwachung. 
Ich denke auch dass der TE einen sehr guten Wert hat für die Config.


----------



## The_Cartman (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Hi, mir gehts einfach darum das ich das Gehäuse nicht gekauft um die Fronttür aufzumachen wenn ich Kühlleistung brauche. Ich mach doch auch net die Motorhaube auf während der fahrt damit der Motor besser gekühlt wird oder?

Wie gesagt ich werd heute abend euch paar Bilder und mehr Infos zukommen lassen nur im Einzelhandel ist man mal froh um diese Jahreszeit wenn man daheim ist und niemanden sehen muss


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Das ist ein Silentgehäuse...da ist das nunmal so. Schall wird durch geschlossene isoliert, mit Dammung nochmals abgeschwächt. Es gibt nur kleine Luftschlitze....entweder oder 
Dazu kommt deiner Lüfterwahl....die SIlent Wings sind zwar auf Radis nicht so schlecht wie immer behauptet, doch in der Kombi einfach echt ungünstig. Deren Fördervolumen bricht bei mechanischen Widerstand stark ein, besonders gedrosselt. Der Radi hat widerstand, die restrike Front auch. Dann ist deren Rahmen auch noch undicht. Mit anderen Lüftern (A14 PWM, eLoops) köntnest du garantiert was rausholen


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*



The_Cartman schrieb:


> Hi, mir gehts einfach darum das ich das Gehäuse nicht gekauft um die Fronttür aufzumachen wenn ich Kühlleistung brauche. Ich mach doch auch net die Motorhaube auf während der fahrt damit der Motor besser gekühlt wird oder?



Wenn du nen 500PS-V8 reinbaust (4,8GHz-CPU mit 980Ti) und die Karosserie für sehr leisen Betrieb möglichst "dicht" ist wird dir die Karre auch schnell überhitzen wenn du nicht die Klappe aufmachst...


----------



## chaotium (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Die Idle werte sind doch völlig uninteressant, wie die anderen schon sagten 

Meine Idle werte sind bei 20 grad zimmer temp. bei rund 22 grad Wassertemp. Mein System ist unten aufgelistet und als Radis, hab ich zwei 4x120mm² Aquacomputer. Extern
In Spielen hab ich rund 27 Grad Wassertemp. Meine Graka hat dann 40 Grad und CPU 50 Grad.

Solange die Wakü nicht schlechter arbeitet als ein Luftkühler ist alles ok. Man kann nicht immer traum werte haben xD


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

27 Wassertemp in Game ist doch super :O


----------



## The_Cartman (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Hi, ja klar mit deinem Vergleich hast du auch recht  aber was denkst du rauszuholen mit neuen Lüftern? Ich mein für 5 Lüfter wären das bestimmt locker mal so 100 € und die SilentWings liegen dann nur rum  dafür fänd ich Sie persönlich zu schade.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Sagen wir mal so - nur fester gegen eine quasi geschlossene Wand zu pusten wird vermutlich nicht die Welt verändern... 

Das Gehäuse ist nunmal nicht dafür geeignet wirklich gute WaKüs darin zu verbauen. Musst du aber ja auch nicht, es funktioniert ja so wie es jetzt ist.


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Das ist unmöglich vorhersagbar und es wäre eine Investition gegen jede Vernunft.


----------



## The_Cartman (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Ok, ich werd euch tortzdem mal ein paar Screenshots zeigen, vom Gaming-Betrieb, vllt habt ihr doch noch ein paar Tips die ihr mir geben könnt.


----------



## enta (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Ich hatte in meinem alten Case nen 360er mit 63mm und einen 240er mit 40mm, die Lüfter sind fast vollgas gelaufen und ich kam 
im Sommer in sehr grenzwertige Regionen von 50C° Wassertemp + (CPU und Graka werden gekühlt)
Einen rießen Tower wie das enthoo primo wollte ich nicht holen, also habe ich nun einen mora extern eingebunden.

Seitdem liegt die Wassertemp im idle unwesentlich höher wie die Raumtemp und ich bin happy 
Aber ist natürlich auch nicht jedemanns Sache mit sonem externen Radi.

Musste aber nach vielen Jahren des rumprobierens festellen, dass meine Vorstellung von anständigen Temperaturen nur dann gewährleistet ist,
wenn ich richtig fett  Radifläche ins den Kreislauf hänge und das bekommt man in dem Maße kaum mit nem Gehäuse (intern) hin.

Mein neues Gehäuse (enthoo luxe TG), ist sogar noch kleiner als mein vorheriges, da kommt nur ein 420er in den Deckel und der Mora dazu.
Mit Schnellkupplungen kann man den auch auskoppeln falls man das Gehäuse mal bewegen muss.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Was denkst du ändert es, wenn du niedrigere idle-werte erreichst? Die Bauteile interessiert es nämlich überhaupt nicht, ob sie nun 30 oder 40 grad warm werden. Genau aus diesem Grund rate ich Inzwischen oft dazu erst gar keinen Sensor für Wasserteps zu verbauen. Letztlich ist das nur eine Spielerei. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Also aus Gründen der Überwachung und Regelung der Lüfter würde ich nicht aufs Messen der Wassertemp verzichten.


----------



## enta (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was denkst du ändert es, wenn du niedrigere idle-werte erreichst? Die Bauteile interessiert es nämlich überhaupt nicht, ob sie nun 30 oder 40 grad warm werden. Genau aus diesem Grund rate ich Inzwischen oft dazu erst gar keinen Sensor für Wasserteps zu verbauen. Letztlich ist das nur eine Spielerei.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Naja, ich finde es schon interessant den idle Wert zu kennen, wenn der bei 40C° liegt bei einer Raumtemp. von 23C° kannste dir ausrechnen wie es dann unter Last ausschaut.
Klar, ist der Rechner im idle bei 40C° interessiert das die Hardware nicht, aber wenn du keine aktive Lüftersteuerung hast/nutzt, werden die Temps in Relation zur Last hoch gehen.

Meine Persönliche Grenze sind 50C° unter Vollast am wärmsten Sommertag, dann wirds richtig mau mit der Kühlung.

Aber hey, wenn du drauf stehst dir Nudeln im AB  zu kochen, kann ja jeder handhaben wie er lustig ist 

Zudem besteht dieses Forum zum Großteil aus Spielerei, kaum jemand braucht überhaupt ne wakü.


----------



## The_Cartman (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

So hier mal im Gaming. Das erste Bild ist mit geschlossener Türe, CPU pendelt sich ca bei 65° ein und die GPU ca. 45° die anderen Temps kann man ja rauslesen. Eine halbe Stunde später sieht man die Temps bei geöffneter Türe. 

Die Grad-Werte bei den Radiatoren ist die Lufttemperatur. Die wird mit Fühlern, die ich zwischen die Lüfter geklemmt habe ausgelsen, damit ich weis wie warm die Luft bei dem jeweiligen Radiator ist.


Wenn ich das so lese von euch muss ich mir also keine wirklichen Gedanken machen?


----------



## Pelle0095 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Moin
Ich kann die Wassertemperatur gar nicht glauben. Deine GPU ist ja nur 2° Wärmer und das bei der Drehzahl. Hast du noch ein anderes Termometer. Oder ein Tempfühler vom Aquero an einen Schlauch tapen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## The_Cartman (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Nach dem booten liegt die Wassertemp bei ca 23° und steigt dann stetig, also gehe ich davon aus das der Temp-Fühler im Ausgleichsbehälter funktioniert.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*



enta schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde es schon interessant den idle Wert zu kennen, wenn der bei 40C° liegt bei einer Raumtemp. von 23C° kannste dir ausrechnen wie es dann unter Last ausschaut.
> Klar, ist der Rechner im idle bei 40C° interessiert das die Hardware nicht, aber wenn du keine aktive Lüftersteuerung hast/nutzt, werden die Temps in Relation zur Last hoch gehen.
> 
> Meine Persönliche Grenze sind 50C° unter Vollast am wärmsten Sommertag, dann wirds richtig mau mit der Kühlung.
> ...


Der wird aber nicht bei 40 grad liegen, wenn die CPU im idle nur 25 hat. Wenn man sieht dass CPU und GPU so kalt bleiben wie gewünscht, ist die Wassertemperatur eigentlich egal. Das mit der Spielerei verstehe ich. Wenn die Leute sich aber schwer mit den Bedeutungen der Werte tun, sollten sie lieber so wenig wie möglich davon sehen. Aber hier Wurscht. War ja nicht allgeneingültig gemeint. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eco_exe (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

4400rpm bei der pumpe ? Muss das sein? Ist der Durchfluss nicht schon so groß , dass das Wasser die Abwärme evtl gar nicht aufnehmen kann? 

Oder hab ich einen  gedankenfehler?


----------



## keks4 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*



eco_exe schrieb:


> 4400rpm bei der pumpe ? Muss das sein? Ist der Durchfluss nicht schon so groß , dass das Wasser die Abwärme evtl gar nicht aufnehmen kann?
> 
> Oder hab ich einen  gedankenfehler?


Im ersten Moment dachte ich "was redet der für einen Müll  " bei genauerer Überlegung ist der Gedanke jedoch gar nicht so abwegig


----------



## Narbennarr (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Dafür fließt mehr Wasser durch...wodurch am Ende das gleiche rauskommt bzw. es miniminimini Vorteile bei hohem Durchfluss kommt.

Schaut mal dieses Diagramm an:
Alphacool Eisblock XPX im Test: Hochste Leistung durch optimierte Stromung (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Bis 50 Liter steigt die Leistung deutlich, dann immer weniger. Aber sie wird mit hohem Durchfluss sicher nicht schlechter


----------



## The_Cartman (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Meint ihr es hätte sind den großen 360er Radi in die Front zu bauen und den 280er in den Deckel? Damit würden mir zwar mein Kartenleser und mein Brenner wegfallen was ich aber für Kühlleistung opfern würde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*



The_Cartman schrieb:


> ...Die anderen Komponenten sind ein 360er Radiator im Deckel von Alphacool mit 45mm Dicke und einblasenden Silentwings 2 Lüftern...


Lüfter sollten ausblasen....

Außerdem ist die Reihenfolge, wie Du in die Radiatoren gehst, wichtig. Mit dem kalten Wasser von vorne zuerst in die CPU dann in die GPU, dann zum Radiator nach hinten, dann nach oben (also die Radiatoren mit ausblasenden Lüftern zuerst) und dann nach vorne, zu dem Radiator mit einblasenden Lüftern.



eco_exe schrieb:


> ..Ist der Durchfluss nicht schon so groß , dass das Wasser die Abwärme evtl gar nicht aufnehmen kann? ...


Bitte keine Esoterik. Je höher die Geschindigkeit, umso höher der Wärmeübergang. Es sei denn, es kommt zu massiver Kavitationsbildung, aber dann müsste die Pumpe erheblich mehr Durchfluss haben


----------



## eco_exe (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Dafür fließt mehr Wasser durch...wodurch am Ende das gleiche rauskommt bzw. es miniminimini Vorteile bei hohem Durchfluss kommt.
> 
> Schaut mal dieses Diagramm an:
> Alphacool Eisblock XPX im Test: Hochste Leistung durch optimierte Stromung (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
> ...



Wieder etwas gelernt


----------



## The_Cartman (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lüfter sollten ausblasen....
> 
> Außerdem ist die Reihenfolge, wie Du in die Radiatoren gehst, wichtig. Mit dem kalten Wasser von vorne zuerst in die CPU dann in die GPU, dann zum Radiator nach hinten, dann nach oben (also die Radiatoren mit ausblasenden Lüftern zuerst) und dann nach vorne, zu dem Radiator mit einblasenden Lüftern.



Hi bis auf das ich hinten keinen Radi habe ist es genauso so verschlaucht wie du beschrieben hast  und am Anfang hatte ich die Lüfter ausblasend, leider war da die Temp noch schlechter


----------



## Narbennarr (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lüfter sollten ausblasen....
> 
> Außerdem ist die Reihenfolge, wie Du in die Radiatoren gehst, wichtig. Mit dem kalten Wasser von vorne zuerst in die CPU dann in die GPU, dann zum Radiator nach hinten, dann nach oben (also die Radiatoren mit ausblasenden Lüftern zuerst) und dann nach vorne, zu dem Radiator mit einblasenden Lüftern.



Das Wasser ist im gesamten Kreislauf ungefähr gleich warm/kühl, wenn du nicht gerade einen <30l/h Loop hast. Reihenfolge ist total schnuppe, außer AGB->Pumpe


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Hi
Deine GPU Temperatur ist ja gut nur das Wasser ist ein bisschen warm. Ich würde das nochmal mit einem anderen Temperatursensor messen.

Und für deine Silent Wings eine Tuningmaßnahme.
WakÃ¼: Be Quiet Silentwings auf Radiatoren - Geht das? - YouTube

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Hi servus.

Bin ich zu spät dran, um in diesem Thread aktiv zu werden?
Ich habe auch dieses Gehäuse und ein ähnliches Problem / Verhalten bei mir entdeckt.

Ich hab bei meiner Wakü in diesem Gehäuse einen 420mm- 30mm Top Radi und einen 360mm - 45mm front Radi,
beides sind alphacool nexxos Radis. 
Auf dem TopRadi habe ich drei Silentwings 3 @ 12v und 1000 rpm und in der front 6 Noctua nf-f12 in push- pull.
(über die Lüftersteuerung vom Case meist auf niedrigster Stufe geregelt)

Zur Hardware, da hab ich ein 5820k @ 4,5 Ghz und 1,3V und eine r9 390x
meine Wassertemp sieht im idle nicht besser aus, hat aber im Sommer im extremstfall mal
53°C erreicht. Das hat mich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich überrascht, da dieses Setup eigentlich eine deutlich höhere TDP
abführen sollte.

Die Idee mit dem abkleben des Lüfters an der Seite finde ich gut.
Ich hab auch beobachtet, dass vom dem Radi oben warme Luft durch einen Spalt an der Front wieder
zurück in das Gehäuse geblasen wird.

Eventuell gibt es auch andere Möglichkeiten das Gehäuse zu optimieren ohne gleich die Schallbrecher 
zu stutzen .


----------



## v3nom (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Eventuell gibt es auch andere Möglichkeiten das Gehäuse zu optimieren ohne gleich die Schallbrecher
> zu stutzen .



Ja!
- Alle offenen Spalte/Öffnungen vorne und oben abkleben
- beide Radiatoren in das Gehäuse blasen lassen
oder
- beide Radiatoren aus dem Gehäuse heraus blasen lassen
- übere andere Lüfter oben nachdenken (SW3 sollte nicht allzu geeignet sein den Radiator und den Widerstand des Deckels zu überwinden)


----------



## EyRaptor (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Ich könnte mal versuchen in den Boden noch ein paar intake Lüfter einzubauen.
Die SW3 würde ich eig. sehr ungern austauschen. Die gefallen mir von der Lautstärke besser als die Noctuas,
auch wenn die deutlich mehr Druck aufbauen.

Front und Top als einblasend zu konfigurieren halte ich für eine recht schlechte Idee,
aber beide ausblasend hört sich recht interessant an.
Mit 2 Lüftern im Boden hat man hoffentlich auch keinen übermäßig negativen Luftdruck im Gehäuse.
Und ich hab noch einen Staubfilter den ich hinten einbauen kann.

Ich glaub das werde ich ausprobieren wenn ich den PC das nächste mal komplett auseinandernehme.
(vermutlich mit Vega ^^)


----------



## ACDSee (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem abkleben des Lüfters an der Seite finde ich gut.
> Ich hab auch beobachtet, dass vom dem Radi oben warme Luft durch einen Spalt an der Front wieder
> zurück in das Gehäuse geblasen wird.
> 
> ...



Ich habe die Schallbrecher gestutzt, das bringt - gerade wenn die Lüfter langsam laufen - doch eine ganze Menge. Dazu habe ich dann noch im Deckel ein Stück Pappe eingeklebt, sodass der Luftstrom auch seitlich abgeführt wird. Das Wichtigste ist jedoch, den Top-Radiator oder die Lüfter nicht auf, sondern im Gehäuse zu verbauen. Die Lüfter-Rahmenbreite von 25mm deckt sonst die 30mm dicken Luftschlitze in der Seite fast völlig zu. Bei einem Radiator ist praktisch alles dicht. Zudem verwende ich Schrouds auf den Radiatoren. Gerade die Noctua-Lüfter werden dadurch enorm leiser, die Bequiet SW3 werden seitlich ganz gut abgedichtet und auch etwas leiser. Staubfilter vorn habe ich weggelassen, auch das bringt ein wenig bessere Temps.

Ich hab schon einiges durchprobiert um die Kühlleistung im Gehäuse zu verbessern. Mein Setup, sowie Bilder und Beschreibungen meiner bisherigen Versuche kannst du gern hier durchsehen. 
Ich bin auch sehr an einem Gedankenaustausch per PN interessiert, dann ich bin immer an Tipps und Tricks zur optimalen Kühlung im DBP 900 interessiert. 

Beste Grüße,
ACDSee


----------



## v3nom (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Front und Top als einblasend zu konfigurieren halte ich für eine recht schlechte Idee,
> aber beide ausblasend hört sich recht interessant an.



Warum sollte das schlecht sein?
Wichtig ist das beide Radiatoren die Luft zusammen in das Gehäuse bringen oder zusammen heraus bringen. Sobald einer der Radiatoren die warme Abluft des anderen "recycled" sinkt dessen Leistung.
Oben kannst du die Luft auch gut mit einem 420er Filter filtern.


----------



## ACDSee (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Pauschale Aussagen zur Lüfteranordnung sind schwierig zu treffen. Von  der Leistung her ist der Unterschiede zumeist eh marginal.  Deckellüfter einblasend  arbeiten gegen die natürliche Konvektion, hat dafür aber immer mit  frischer Luft.  Andersrum unterstützt die Konvektion den Wärmeabtransport, was halt auch  bedeutet, dass etwas wärmere Luft aus dem Gehäuseinneren an die  Wärmetauscher geleitet wird.

Ein größeres Thema ist Staub. Bei allen Lüftern ausblasend ist das Problem, dass du aktiv mehr Luft aus dem Gehäuse beförderst, als du hineinbewegst. Die Luft strömt somit durch alle Öffnungen  unkontrolliert ins Gehäuse hinein und mit Ihr der Staub. Sind alle  Lüfter einblasend montiert, schaffst du mehr Luft ins Gehäuse hinein als heraus. Die Luft wird durch  alle Löcher im Gehäuse nach außen gedrückt, Staub kommt somit nur über  die Radiatorensteckplätze ins Gehäuse. Vor diese kann man Filter setzen. Somit ist Alles einblasend zu montieren kann daher schon sinnvoll sein.

Ich selbst arbeite  mit dem Front-Radiator einblasen und durch den Top-Radiator ausblasend.  Das funktioniert in meinem Einzelfall - etwas überraschend - am besten.
Bei mir staut sich bei einblasendem Top-Radiator die Hitzes über dem DVD-LW.  Front Radi ausblasend klappt auch nicht so gut aufgrund der Schrouds. Der Abstand zwischen Gehäusetür und und Lüftern ist zu gering. Warme Luft staut sich dann gegen die Gehäusetür und zieht nicht so gut seitlich ab.

Was ich damit sagen will: Man muss gucken und ausprobieren, was im Einzelfall am besten klappt.


----------



## EyRaptor (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Ich glaube, dass es nicht gut ist, weil warme Luft aufsteigt. Gleichzeitig bringen der Topradi dann warme luft rein und schaufelt sie gegen die 
aufsteigende warme Luft. Dadurch entstehen dann Luftverwirbelungen und evlt ein Stau an warmer Luft


----------



## ACDSee (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass es nicht gut ist, weil warme Luft aufsteigt. Gleichzeitig bringen der Topradi dann warme luft rein und schaufelt sie gegen die
> aufsteigende warme Luft. Dadurch entstehen dann Luftverwirbelungen und evlt ein Stau an warmer Luft



Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Kovektion die Luft mit einer immensen Kraft gegen den Top-Lüfter drücken würde. Die  natürliche Konvektion ist ziemlich schwach. Warum der Topradi warme Luft reinschaufeln sollte, weiß ich nicht. Er drückt doch Luft von Draußen nach innen. Die ist doch kühler, als die Luft im Gehäuse, oder? Der Überdruck den du erzeugst wird - denke ich - ziemlich schnell durch die Ritzen und Lochbleche des Gehäuses abgeführt. Die gesamte Rückseite und der Boden des BD-Pro 900 sind ein einziger schweizer Käse. Zudem kannst du auch am zweiten Seitenteil noch die Lüfterklappe öffnen, um noch mehr Auslassfläche zu gewinnen. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass die Luft sich irgendwo staut und nicht weg kommt, da es keinen nennenswerten Widerstand gibt. Aber teste dich einfach mal aus.


----------



## v3nom (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Ich hatte die besten Temperaturen (360er vorne und 360er oben) mit beiden Radiatoren einblasend. Hinten einen 140er eLoop mit ordentlich Durchzug und das Problem war gegessen. Konvektion ist zu vernachlässigen, denn durch die Lüfter ist in dem Gehäuse so ein Luftstrom, dass Konvektion nur minimal auftreten kann.
Wie ACDSee schon richtig gesagt hat ist die gesamte Rückseite des Gehäuses so offen, das sich im inneren keine Luft staut.

Hatte anfangs auch vorne rein/oben raus, aber 1. hat sich im Deckel die Luft gestaut und 2. hat der obere Radiator um einiges schlechter gekühlt mit der warmen Abluft des vorderen Radis.


----------



## EyRaptor (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Bin wieder Zuhause und habs mir nochmal angesehen. 
Ich glaube dass ihr recht habt @ v3nom und ACDSee wird wohl nicht so extrem sein.
Hab außerdem vergessen gehabt, dass im Sidepanel auf der Rückseite auch 2 120mm Lüfter reinpassen.
Mit Lüftern da und unten im Case sollte es eig absolut kein Problem mehr geben .

Das Problem ist, dass ich momentan nicht mehr Arbeite und jetzt 2 Jahre meinen Techniker mache.
Das heißt leider, dass ich quasi mein gesamtes Budget dieses Jahr für Vega + Vullcover verbrauchen werde.
Ich suche deswegen nach Lösungen die "günstiger" sind (oder extrem effektiv ).
Ein paar Lüfter werden wohl aber drin sein.

Ich teste am Wochenende wie viel es bringt, wenn ich Lüfter und Schlitze abkleben
durch die warme Luft zurückströmen kann.
Wenn dann das Ergebnis schlecht ist kaufe ich wahrscheinlich noch Lüfter und konfiguriere 
beide Radiatoren ausblasend.


----------



## Pelle0095 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Wenn das nicht reicht wäre das günstigste du packst den 420 mit den Lüfter hinter das Gehäuse, so das du ihn nicht siehst. Der bekommt dann genug Frischluft und wird richtig gut kühlen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpatteL (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Was soll das abkleben überhaupt bringen?
Der Sinn erschließt sich mir irgendwie nicht wirklich.


----------



## Klutten (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Das Gehäuse hat so viele offene Stellen im Blech, sodass warme Abluft oft nicht durch die Gitter nach außen gelangt, sondern durch die offenen Teile wieder in den Innenraum. Mach an der Stelle zwischen Lüfter und Radiator alles dicht und wundere dich, wie viel so etwas bringen kann.


----------



## EyRaptor (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Das abkleben bewirkt, dass der Druck der von dem Lüfter aufgebaut wird ausschließlich darauf verwendet wird um warme Luft abzutransportieren.
Desweiteren kann verhindert werden das die Spalten die es bei den Silent Wings gibt dicht sind. 
Diese sind nicht 4 eckig und schließen schlecht ab, dadurch geht auch viel Druck verloren.

Das Gehäuse ist mit den Schallbrechern sehr restriktiv und benötigt einen hohen Statischen Druck.
Ich will so versuchen die Lüfter zu 100% zu nutzen ohne Performance zu verschenken.


----------



## ACDSee (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich will so versuchen die Lüfter zu 100% zu nutzen ohne Performance zu verschenken.



Dann musst du in Shrouds investieren. Die dichten zwischen Radi und Lüfter ab und elemenieren gleichzeitig den Totpunkt unter dem Lager.


----------



## NoobXtraordinary (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Moin erstmal.
Baue mir das Gehäuse gerade selber zusammen mit nem Customloop.
Oben ist ein 420er Radiator reingekommen. 
Das es oben im Deckel zu einem Luftstau kommen wird, war ab der ersten Betrachtung der Konstruktion klar.
Wurd ja dann auch hier im Fred oft genug erwähnt.

Um das Problem zu beheben könnte man ja einfach den vorderen und mittleren Lüfter etwas schneller drehen lassen als den letzten. ( z.B.: 650, 600, 500 rpm ; von vorn nach hinten zum Luftauslaß)
Vllt. hilft das ja ein wenig die Luft in die gewünschte Richtung zu "zwingen"


----------



## v3nom (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

das einzige was hilft ist alles abzukleben was Luft in das Gehäuse zurück fließen lassen könnte und das entfernen der Schallbrecher im Deckel an der Seite


----------



## Redbier (30. August 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu Warm im Dark Base 900 Pro*

Hallo an alle und vielen dank für all die super Tipps. Bin seit 2 Wochen auch stolzer Besitzer vom db900pro und war anfangs von den temps total enttäuscht.  240 Radi oben raus und 280 Radi unten rein mit den sw3. Hab dann oben die Lüfter auf einsaugen umgedreht und im Deckel oben ein Stück Pappe eingeklebt. Dadurch konnte ich 2 120 pwm auf aussaugen aus dem Gehäuse oben unter dem Deckel einbauen. Temp ist jetzt fantastisch. i7 6700k auf 4.5 gut knapp über 67 Grad und ne 980ti mit 1.5 ghz, Speicher bei 4Ghz  bei ca 61 Grad beide unter volllast. Unten vor dem Netzteil liegt noch ein 120er der mit raus pustet. Schlitze oben alle abgeklebt und vorne auch. Wenn Interesse besteht poste ich gerne Bilder vom Deckel. Viele Grüße an alle redbier


----------

